# Grilled Cheese



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I like mine either dipped in Tomato soup or with grape jelly on top. Don't knock the grape jelly until you try it.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Grape Jelly -- definately a mid-western touch. I remember eating GC with grape jelly as a kid in the mid-west. It was good as i remember.

But i find GC to be getting a bit expensive these days!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6511148/

Perhaps it is only those with "aged" cheese.

_____
rm


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

well to gross people out in grade school I used to spread chocolate pudding on top of my Grilled Cheese. It was actually OK tasting but I would eat them separately given the choice.

I LOVE grilled cheese with tomato soup! I like the soup made with milk (cream of tomato soup I guess) better than with water.

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh yea goota be milk and campbells soup. We are what our mothers made us.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

You guys are wierd!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

28 grand for a sandwich.

I ate a T-bone once that resembled Richard Simmons. Does that count.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man I remember that campbell soup and grilled cheese. Cold day,playing in the snow and comming inside. 

Sit down and eat before your soup gets cold,mom would say.. 

Thanks Da Klugs,that was a nice memory..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

LastClick said:


> 28 grand for a sandwich.
> 
> I ate a T-bone once that resembled Richard Simmons. Does that count.


You have no idea how tempted I was with this one! :tg


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sometimes strange bedfellows unite to form a greater union.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My wife's hangover food is a grilled cheese sandwich. Kraft American processed cheese, white bread, cooked with butter. Yeah, of course I make it......

One of my twins likes my favorite sandwich - baloney and grape jelly. We get looks....but damn, oh so fine....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Oh yea goota be milk and campbells soup. We are what our mothers made us.


Yep I love grill cheese with tomato soup. Made just like it says right there in quotes.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And a nice glass of cold milk just rounds out the experience.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

I know a guy that, once it's grilled, peels apart the top slice of bread from the cheese and puts mayo on it. I tried it, and it's not bad, but I tore *up* the bread trying to do it. Not worth the effort.

-Q


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Not meaning to threadjack, but...

Tomato soup, sure it's a great thing to dip GC into. But, you know how some people crumble saltines onto the soup? I use popcorn (Popped, of course.) It's reeeealy good!


-Q


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I always like my GC with a load of ketchup (or tomatoes) in public. At home, I'll make a regular GC, plus an extra slice of grilled bread with peanut butter on it, then add the jelly.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

I like grilled peanut butter as well.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

OldDog said:


> I like grilled peanut butter as well.


I like that too. I also eat my grilled cheese with campbells tomato soup. ummmmm good. That reminds me of being a little punk kid comming in after throwing snowballs at cars all day and my mom making me soup grilled cheese and hot chocolate to thaw out. Now that was a trip down memory lane


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

OldDog said:


> I like grilled peanut butter as well.


Elvis? Is that you baby? 
You ain't nuthin but an old dog
Cryin' all the time
You ain't never caught a rabbit and you ain't no friend of mine

:r


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Ah, we've come a long way from aged Cuban cigars.

Grilled cheese with tomato soup.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

radar said:


> Elvis? Is that you baby?
> You ain't nuthin but an old dog
> Cryin' all the time
> You ain't never caught a rabbit and you ain't no friend of mine
> ...


I've been drivin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel
There's a voice in my head that drives my heel
It's my baby callin', says I need you here
And it's a half past four and I'm shiftin' gear

When she is lonely and the longing gets too much
She sends a cable comin' in from above
Don't need no phone at all

We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a wave in the air, Radar Love


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Heartpumper said:


> Ah, we've come a long way from aged Cuban cigars.
> 
> Grilled cheese with tomato soup.


Always a favorite. Gotta have sweet tea to wash it down.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

OldDog said:


> I've been drivin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel
> There's a voice in my head that drives my heel
> It's my baby callin', says I need you here
> And it's a half past four and I'm shiftin' gear
> ...


They're playin' my song. (I've long ago lost the Golden Earring though).


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Oh yea goota be milk and campbells soup. We are what our mothers made us.


Still love it on a cold day. I always liked my grilled cheese toasted brown but not burnt.

:u


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Grill cheese with cream of tomato soup is my go to meal. Eat it at least once a week. Stick a sweet pickle on the plate next to that grilled cheese and you've got perfection!!!!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I like that too. I also eat my grilled cheese with campbells tomato soup. ummmmm good. That reminds me of being a little punk kid comming in after throwing snowballs at cars all day and my mom making me soup grilled cheese and hot chocolate to thaw out. Now that was a trip down memory lane


That brings back memories of growing up in Upstate NY.

Now *STOP THAT!* You guys are making me hungry!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I actually make my grilled cheese by putting butter, and then a thin coat of mayo on the bread. Grill it up, and it's grilled cheesy perfection!!

I also love it with tomato soup, but my preference is for the Campbell's Cream of Tomato.

And if you don't have a sandwich to dip, try crushing up BETTER CHEDDERS in it!! Those crackers are tailor-made for tomato soup, lemme tell ya!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

horrorview said:


> I actually make my grilled cheese by putting butter, and then a thin coat of mayo on the bread. Grill it up, and it's grilled cheesy perfection!!


I grill mine up first and then lay down a fine layer of mayo across one side of the sandwich. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!
Guess whats for lunch today??? 

....my 800th post and I got to say "mayo"


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Grilled cheese with tomato soup and potato chips crushed into the soup is yummy!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I like mine either dipped in Tomato soup or with grape jelly on top. Don't knock the grape jelly until you try it.


Jelly on grilled cheese is very good, so is chocolate pudding! Grilled cheese and tomato soup is an all time favorite! Gotta make the soup with milk instead of water though. Adding a bit of basil to the canned soup really improves it; for those in my area you can get La Madelline's tomato basil in some grocery stores as well.

I have been making my grilled cheese lately with thin sliced grilled ham in them. First I pan fry the ham slices and set them aside once steaming hot. Then I take 2 slices of the Hillshire Farms multigrain "Farmhouse" bread and put 5 or 6 small chunks of Land O' Lakes butter on each; I don't bother spreading it. I place the 1st slice, butter side down on the pan, and add a Velveeta cheese single slice and then put the ham on top, top it with the other slice of bread and flip.

I am sooo hungry, going to bust out the home made ice cream I made tonight; it will be ready in 15 minutes!

-Matt-


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm assuming grilled cheese comes on toast here... but cheese on toast with worcestershire sauce and ketchup slides down a treat.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

The George Forman Grill was the best invention for grilled cheese sandwiches! You get nice and taosted bread and melted cheese throughout! Yummy!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know if it's still considered grilled cheese but I always eat mine with a poached egg inside. Yummy, i think i'm gonna go eat one right now.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

t'kay said:


> I don't know if it's still considered grilled cheese but I always eat mine with a poached egg inside. Yummy, i think i'm gonna go eat one right now.


I love poached eggs on toast. So add a little cheese and grill it up. Damn thats a good idea.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

t'kay said:


> I don't know if it's still considered grilled cheese but I always eat mine with a poached egg inside. Yummy, i think i'm gonna go eat one right now.


Hey, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I like mine either dipped in Tomato soup or with grape jelly on top. Don't knock the grape jelly until you try it.


I thought you were on a diet Dave?


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I like to put two different kinds of cheese inside, and sometimes a bit of ham, too. I also dust the outside with just a sprinkling of grated parmesan cheese along with the butter.  

For the soup, the basil is mandatory, as are the "oyster crackers" (little round-shaped "puffed" type...)

I can honestly say that I've never tried putting grtape jelly on it, though. Might have to give that a shot someday....


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

Worcestershire sauce on grilled cheese is da bomb. Also adding some grated parm. cheese to the tomato soup is nice. I also like to heat my tomato soup up with alittle extra black pepper.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

Wife called and asked what do you want for dinner? 

Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup made with milk. She makes me put the grape jelly on myself.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

OldDog said:


> Wife called and asked what do you want for dinner?
> 
> Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup made with milk. She makes me put the grape jelly on myself.


A person that likes grape jelly on grilled cheese just loves the Acid cigars I bet.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You bet. You need to leave something on the hearth on the evening of 12/24.. :r


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Homemade Chili and GC. That's a hard one for me to beat. Almost eat as much GC as is inthe bowl of chili. Bite of GC, bite of chili!, sip of milk. Getting hungry thinking about it.


----------

